
Monsanto ordered to pay $289m as jury rules weedkiller caused man's cancer - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2018/aug/10/monsanto-trial-cancer-dewayne-johnson-ruling
======
gonvaled
Interesting that this happens _after_ Monsanto has been acquired by an EU
company. How long have cases like this one been dismissed?

Are there any examples of US court rulings against big American companies with
comparable foreign competitors? I mean, rulings affecting only the American
company? (putting it at a disadvantage)

The US is becoming a risky market for foreign enterprises, since it has become
extremely politicized, like so many corrupt countries around the world.

